# Review: Honduras SHG - CoffeeBeanShop.co.uk



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Sourced from the Santa Barbara region of Honduras, this coffee was imported and roasted by CoffeeBeanShop, and sent to their Coffee Club Members in November.

I used this coffee to dial in my new grinder and was pleased with the in-cup result.

With a slightly spicy aroma, this strictly high grown coffee is mildly acidic but clean tasting, with a medium body and pleasant aftertaste, easily cutting through milk for latte's and cappuccino's.

This coffee would be ideal in a blend to balance out a full bodied African coffee.

CoffeeBeanShop's description can be found here.

I rate this coffee higher than some other Honduran coffee's I have tasted, with exception of the Cup of Excellence coffee's.

This coffee is ideal as a first foray into Single Origin coffee for those who have traditionally only tried blends.


----------

